# CameraBooru.com - a directory of photographers and videographers



## booruguru (Mar 13, 2012)

I have created a directory that lists photographers and videographers. Let me know what you think.


The Photographer/Videographer Directory | CameraBooru

Here's a sample listing
JKL Photography | CameraBooru


----------

